# Edging Question



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm getting close to the edge finishing on a computer workstation I'm building for my wife, the material is 3/4 and 1/2 inch Red Oak Ply I will be using iron on Pre-Glued Veneer is this adequate or should i re-enforce the the application with contact cement?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

scrollerart said:


> I'm getting close to the edge finishing on a computer workstation I'm building for my wife, the material is 3/4 and 1/2 inch Red Oak Ply I will be using iron on Pre-Glued Veneer is this adequate or should i re-enforce the the application with contact cement?


The iron on wood tape works just fine all by itself. Just use your iron. Follow the procedure with a small wood block to keep it pressed down and allowing it to cool slightly. Don't add any other adhesives. Use a mill file almost flat to the panel to shear off the overhang with the edge of the file. Only use the push stroke, don't pull against the tape. 

Using a flush trim bit in a router, or a utility knife can catch the grain on the tape and shear off sections. I wouldn't advise trying that.












 







.


----------

